# WIP - The Translator



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I have darn cruel plans for this little guy.










"Woe is me"


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, and I think he knows it too!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

cant wait to see it he is so cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

His posture speaks volumes


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great, can't wait to see him painted


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*Planning*

Planning the layout, still not painted.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

yep he just knows that it is coming. Nice work so far. The books are nice too. I have seen the how to for the left one but not the right book.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you sir.

I'd have done a how-to for that one but it's so simple I think someone must have already done it. I took my enormous art history textbook from college, cut & glued 1" foam to the spine and front, and cut out the notches with a wood burning tool. Painted everything blackish blue-green, then used gold Rub-N-Buff on the raised parts and page edges. Done. I considered adding details or filigree but much of this book will be obscured when I am done. The translator will be chained to it, sitting idly on his latest messy transcript, resting his evil head on inky hands.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Take frequent breaks when cutting foam with a wood burning tool, or use a fan to blow that stuff away from you or something...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool thanks for the info


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow this looks really cool!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

*Update w/ Pix*

Here is my weary little translator after completing page 390.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Poor little guy. You should let him use your computer, or at least get him a typewritter. I can hear his thoughts now. "If that guy would just learn the f*%&ing language maybe I could get promoted out of this ^&*&^$ job!?!?!"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

He already knows what kind of promotion awaits him... :biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is really a marvelous little creature, and the entire set up tells the story beautifully.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love it. Very creative the way you put it all together.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Rahnefan said:


> He already knows what kind of promotion awaits him... :biggrinkin:


AAAhhhh! Keep translating little guy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Rahnefan said:


> He already knows what kind of promotion awaits him... :biggrinkin:


awe...the poor little imp. keep at it buddy...there are worse ends then this!!!!

I love the ink splotched paper with his hand prints on it...excellant touch!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

This is great! You really didn't have to add the "Woe is me", because the pose just screams it - so much I kinda had to laugh at him, lol. The setting you've created is excellent - I wish I had thought of something like that. Great job and great prop -


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I love this. It's like you get this whole story just from him sitting there. The ink on the hands is my favorite detail


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome job !!!!!! he is very cool looking and very busy too


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have an awesome imagination, the entire scene is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. Glad you like him. Believe it or not, he doesn't have the worst job in the office, heh heh heh...


----------

